# My first projects



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

The first is a raised panel (cedar lined) pine chest I made for my wife on our first Christmas. I didn't have any tools so the cuts were made with the help of a friend in his shop and then I assembled it and stained it. We made the raised panels on a table saw (don't flame me!).


The second is after I got some tools of my own. My first solo project. I used what I learned from the first chest on this one. It's out of poplar. The letter routing was done with a fixed base router (I now have a plunge thank goodness). The ABC and 123 on the sides were free handed with the exception of their box outlines. My son's name was routed using a piece of scrap as a straight guide for the appropriate parts and then freehanded the serifs. I glazed (first time effort at this as well) the poplar to keep the grain and prevent splotching. The poly is still drying in the last photo, lots of coats to stand up to a 2 year old.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, looks really nice rprice54!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice! I really like the lettering in the side of the wood that just extremely nice.


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks. the front alone took almost 2 hours. I used a long straight board and basically clamped and unclamped... I learned about halfway through the utility of a spacer stick between the edge of the baseplate and bit, and afterwards read about using a straight edge backed with sandpaper instead of clamps. maybe next time I'll use my new porter cable bushings and make a template for the box outlines... not to mention how much having a plunge router would help...


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Great project rprice54! Look forward to seeing more of these great creations.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

rprice54 said:


> The first is a raised panel (cedar lined) pine chest I made for my wife on our first Christmas. I didn't have any tools so the cuts were made with the help of a friend in his shop and then I assembled it and stained it. We made the raised panels on a table saw (don't flame me!).
> 
> 
> The second is after I got some tools of my own. My first solo project. I used what I learned from the first chest on this one. It's out of poplar. The letter routing was done with a fixed base router (I now have a plunge thank goodness). The ABC and 123 on the sides were free handed with the exception of their box outlines. My son's name was routed using a piece of scrap as a straight guide for the appropriate parts and then freehanded the serifs. I glazed (first time effort at this as well) the poplar to keep the grain and prevent splotching. The poly is still drying in the last photo, lots of coats to stand up to a 2 year old.



WOW nice Work rprice I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Those are really fantastic. I always wanted a hope chest, I am a little old for that now I guess, but maybe one day I can make my own. I think it will be a while before I make it to that skill level.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

Both chests are nice ! Really like the color of the cedar chest even though I like to keep my projects natural and let the figure in the wood speak for itself ! Very nice work !


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, looking back I have mixed feelings about the cedar chest. I used pine because I was broke and didn't know anything about finishing. I was hoping for a reddish- cedar colored effect and I think it's decent- but I didn't appreciate the difference between hard/soft woods... plus I didn't have anywhere else to buy wood- it was oak or pine from HD. the white pine seemed like a better place to start to stain it.

now I have found a place that sells rough sawn wood including aromatic cedar and a friend with a jointer and planer- so maybe it's time for a real cedar chest...


----------

